# Solved: Server 2003 stuck on DHCP LAN Setting



## rojo_72 (Feb 13, 2012)

On a Server 2003 R2 machine we have programmed a static IP Address, Subnet Mask & Gateway. It seems to take but when we click <OK> and exit out and go back into LAN Properties it shows that the machine is still set to DHCP. We have rebooted then also tryed a basic Windows repair but issue still exists.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is there more than one NIC on the server? Why on earth would anyone configure a server without a static IP address?


----------



## rojo_72 (Feb 13, 2012)

It has one Broadcom dual NIC Card with an up to date driver installed. The server has always had a static IP configured. The issue is when you go back into the LAN Properties to update any settings like DNS, WINS or DNS Suffixes it shows the server is set to DHCP. The weird thisng here is the static IP will stick until any modifications are made then it loses all network settings. Something in the OS seems to have gotten corrupted. Without re-imaging i am trying to repair this issue.


----------



## rojo_72 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well it seems I found the solution on my own.

http://douglubey.com/MicosoftServer2008CanNotViewStaticIpAdressInTcpIpProperties.aspx

 The NIC Configuration appears to Revert back to DHCP

*The Issue: *
a. A static IP address is set, but the NIC shows "Obtain an IP address automatically."
b. Running *IPConfig* */All* shows the static IP address.
c. The Registry shows the static configuration under *HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}*



*What to do: *
a. Remove the bad configuration from the Registry.

* 
*

*How to do it: *
a. Start à Run à *RegEdit*
b. Navigate to: *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Network*
c. *Delete* the *Config* key
d. *Click* *Yes *to delete the key.
e. *Open Network Connections*
f. *Right-Click Local Area Connection*
g. *Select Properties*
h. *Click* *OK*

*Note*: This process rewrites the Config key without requiring a reboot.


----------

